# Oliver 2255



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A beautiful tractor.....by Machinery Pete courtesy of AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/the-story-of-the-2255-tractor-of-mr-oliver/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful tractors.....strange how the front weights were attached back then.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dad has one, personally my least favorite tractor to work on, everything is tight and sandwiched in. At least with the gear drive starters available now you don't have to pull the motor just to change starters. We never did anyways, found if you drop the solenoid off em and did a bit of gentle grinding on the engine tub you can change em without pulling the motor.

Personally don't care for the front wheel assist Olivers either, they moved the axle back to tighten up the turning radius but the shorter the wheel base, the rougher the ride.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I worked for a fellow who had one with 4wd back in the mid seventies, as well as a White 105 4wd and a Cockshutt 1655 4wd. When you look back at these tractors you have to put them in the context of the times. There was very little tile drainage in our area then and these tractors worked well picking corn late into the fall and all the other work that we were trying to do on fields that today we would not go on. In some respects they were awkward and crude but they were the best at the time and they got the job done. I still get a little nostalgic when I see a nice 1655 up for sale.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the 2255, have one that needs a good restoration. Basically Oliver’s last hoorah.


----------

